# cache control meta tags + Bilder



## zarilla (11. Februar 2004)

Welche meta-tags muss man einsetzten damit die seite bis auf die Bilder( ! ) bei jedem aufruf aktualisiert wird ?


----------



## rootssw (12. Februar 2004)

Hi!

Schau dir mal diese Seite an:

http://selfhtml.teamone.de/html/kopfdaten/meta.htm


----------

